# Auto Trail supply



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I received an e-mail from Brownhills yesterday that informed me that the new Auto Trail models were going to be on display at Newark this weekend, ALSO noted that the new models were going to Johns Cross inside the next two weeks. ME, I'll keep my Hymer. :lol: 

tony


----------

